# My Google Now vs His



## JustusIV (Dec 22, 2011)

I didnt know where else to post this









I tested out one of the very nice Jelly bean roms on the forums.... All went pretty well. However my google now did not seem to work super stellar.

I watched this video 



 and did some of the exact same searches with different results.

Does anyone know why?


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

Not saying this for sure, but since Google slants your search results based on how you've searched things in the past, it may influence the results here.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Edit: ninja'd

He said the cache was cleared and everything in the video, but I think that it works best after using it for a little while. It remembers locations and teams you've looked up and what not.

I tried it and its definitely really cool, but I went back to my ics roms until the source for jelly bean drops. I'm a patient man, and hell it's liable to only be a few more days now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

i literally just did all the same questions as he did watching this video. it didnt miss a single question and gave me the same exact answers.

gotta love it.

still need to figure out how this "card" thing works.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Edit: ninja'd
> 
> He said the cache was cleared and everything in the video, but I think that it works best after using it for a little while. It remembers locations and teams you've looked up and what not.
> 
> ...


Clearing the cache would only get rid of recent local web searches, but Google has all your search and web activity saved from every device and every service tied to your account on their servers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

I've gotten mixed results when trying the same searches as him. Sometimes I would get the same result but it wouldn't be spoken, just displayed. But one thing I definitely noticed is that to get the same results you have to word it the exact same way that he does. It is very picky that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

enzoem said:


> Clearing the cache would only get rid of recent local web searches, but Google has all your search and web activity saved from every device and every service tied to your account on their servers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Yep, it's important to remember this. I had web history (or whatever they call it) disabled so Google Now wasn't nearly as useful. Shortly after disabling it I got a card showing the Yankee's most recent game.


----------

